# My Projects



## Element (Feb 16, 2006)

Well since Iam going out to get my new Telecaster in about a week, I decided to mod my shitty, but lovable Squier Strat. It started out as a S/S/S Standard Squier Iam now upgrading it with.

- Gold Locking Tuners (In The Mail)
- Graphite Nut (Done)
- Paint Headstock (Done)
- Bridge Humbucker (Done)
- LED's (Done)
- Convert Trem to Hardtail (Work In Progress)
- Paint Body (Done)
- 2 Way PU toggle (Done)
- On/Off for LED's (Done)
- 1 Vol Pot (Done)
- Pearloid H/S/S Pickgaurd (Done)


----------



## Element (Feb 16, 2006)

Suggestions welcome!


----------



## ashot2thehead (Feb 24, 2006)

i like the stripes....


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Converting Squier Strat Trem to Hardtail...How??*

"Convert Trem to Hardtail" -Element

I am in the middle of modding my Squier Strat. How exactly did you do this?

Thanks a million!


----------

